# Still HT131 chain not spinning when extended



## mkain86 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello all,

I am troubleshooting a Stihl HT131. It works fine when the pole is retracted however when you extend it out all the way the chain does not spin. I took apart the shaft and couldn't see anything obvious. The star ends of the shaft seem fine as well as the bearings. The female ends of the engine and head seem ok also. There is not much more to the shaft from what I could see. It seems the shaft is coming out of the head or the engine but I'm not sure why. Any thoughts?


----------



## JeffGu (Aug 31, 2018)

It's disengaging when fully extended... try extending it out all the way except for about two inches, and see if the chain is still spinning up. If it is, then you have to figure out why the poles are extending too much. Something has slipped.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 31, 2018)

Snap ring on the ‘star bore’ tube is on the wrong side of a bearing in the powerhead end.

BTDT

Simply remove it and insert it in from the other end.

Common error according to John at Jack Horners Equip..


----------



## mkain86 (Sep 1, 2018)

Checked it out this morning. I can only pull it out about a foot and then it disengages. This saw is for my brother who owns a tree removal service and has several of these saws. He doesn't work on them himself and normally goes to the dealer but their turnaround times have been really bad so I help him out when I can. So I don't think someone put it together wrong but who knows. I attached some pictures if that helps. The tube has a bump in it a little more than halfway down and I assume that is to stop the plastic thing when you put it in the tube. I don't get how the shaft is supposed to stay in the engine. It seems when you pull it out it pulls the shaft from the engine.


----------



## mkain86 (Sep 1, 2018)

I also noticed the black plastic piece on the shaft closest to engine does not move at all (up or down shaft) but the other moves freely. Is this normal? They look like the same part.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 1, 2018)

Stihl tecs arn’t all they’re cracked up to be.

Remove the ‘star tube’ from the cutter head end and slide it back in from the engine end. So the snap ring (you’ve accounted for it, right?) is up against the bearing on the cutter head end of the outside housing.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 1, 2018)

Circlip, 15 x 1


----------



## mkain86 (Sep 1, 2018)

Got it fixed, thank you! The clip was on the wrong side as you mentioned. Works fine now. I noticed there was another grove in the star tube about a half inch from where the clip was. Are there supposed to be two clips on the tube, maybe the other one broke? Either way its running now, thanks again!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 2, 2018)

There are four ways to insert the star bore tube. Three of them wrong.


----------

